# GPS Tracking Devices



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our 21-male V is off leash quite a bit and would like to look into GPS tracking devices that are common for our pets. With the increases "missing dog" poster and FB/social media postings, we're getting increasingly nervous. We're responsible pet owners, but even the most careful owner run into issues.

A quick background, we live on a 160-acre property and our V roams freely alongside us and is extremely well behaved. He is professionally trained with an e-collar and responds well to commands. Simply looking into added security.

To that end, we're looked into the most basic ones: Fitbark 2, Whistle 3, etc. To the more advanced like: Dogtra Pathfinder and alike. If it has built in activity monitoring even better.

Just trying to run this up this forum's flagpole to see what others are using with their V's.

Thanks so much for any help...........


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no experience with fitbark, or the whistle. 
I prefer Garmin, over the Pathfiner.


----------



## Ronaldmc (Jul 10, 2019)

Hmm interesting. Im using eyeride gps for real time tracking https://www.eyerideonline.com/.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Quick follow up.......

After a bunch of research we ended up with this: https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/107225 w/ the Mini TT15 collar. Ended saving $150 off the bundled cost going with a refurbished model.

It's obviously made for hunting/sporting and I tad overkill for our application, but ticked all the right boxes in all other needs. Our male V was already professionally trained on an e-collar, so integrating GPS features was a no brainer. It has taken a bit to get used to because this Garmin device can do so much, but once you simplify and only use the main features needed it has been a much easier learning curve.

The tracking features are incredible and like I mentioned more than I need. And the cool bonus is we can track all his daily activity, which is neat to look at and monitor his daily exercise. All in all it has been a winner.

We also looked at this newer company and may have gone with this had we not found it prior to the Garmin. So we would have used this collar and stuck with the E-Collar Technologies trainer. https://tryfi.com/

HTH


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

This thread certainly caught my eye and made me wonder what is available here in the UK, found this top 10 list 2019 https://www.rangersdog.com/best-dog-tracker-uk/


----------

